# Engine noise



## NissanD21 (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a 1987 nissan d21 pickup with a 2.4L engine. And it's been in the family since it was bought brand new with 17 miles on it. When I recieved it, it had about 232,000 miles on it. It runs great, and since i had it has 250,000 on it now. The problem is this loud knocking sound, and i have heard it since i bought it, my dad told me it was just because of the high miles, but the loud noise seems to be coming from the exhaust, around the manifold? because when I get underneath the car by the drivers side i can hear it more than being above the engine. When I put my head near the exhaust manifold and down by where the pipes connect i can hear it too. I tried to feel for any air leakage but i could not feel anything. I have done a lot of great things for this truck and it looks and runs great. The only problem I had was the water pump and the slave cylinder. Is there any suggestions to the problem?


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

NissanD21 said:


> I have a 1987 nissan d21 pickup with a 2.4L engine. And it's been in the family since it was bought brand new with 17 miles on it. When I recieved it, it had about 232,000 miles on it. It runs great, and since i had it has 250,000 on it now. The problem is this loud knocking sound, and i have heard it since i bought it, my dad told me it was just because of the high miles, but the loud noise seems to be coming from the exhaust, around the manifold? because when I get underneath the car by the drivers side i can hear it more than being above the engine. When I put my head near the exhaust manifold and down by where the pipes connect i can hear it too. I tried to feel for any air leakage but i could not feel anything. I have done a lot of great things for this truck and it looks and runs great. The only problem I had was the water pump and the slave cylinder. Is there any suggestions to the problem?


Are all the manifold bolts healthy? I don't know if these have manifold gaskets or how hard it is to remove and re-install the manifold. Could also be a bad exhaust valve, stem or seat. You'd probably be able to tell if it was any of the above by removing the exhaust manifold. These are guesses though.


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

The knocking sound is interesting. Is it a knock or a heavy tick. I'm thinking about the only engine I ever blew up was from a knocking rod. The knock started so faintly that I wasn't sure I was even hearing it, but it slowly got louder and over about 4 months it became very loud and scary. But this was a $600 Ford/Mazda Courier, 1978 maybe, and I'd already gotten 6 months out of it (for a total of about 10 months), so at some point I just said screw it and floored the gas as often as I could until one day it finally just blew up. Not much of a bang, a loud whimper really; it was kind of sad.

I'd suggest the tried and true (relatively at least) method of stuffing a length of rubber tubing in your ear and fishing around the engine bay with the opposite end. this works like a doctors stethoscope, helping you hear an area of about a square inch or so. But do be careful of your hearing, if you find something loud it will transfer that noise directly to your ear, so move slowly and use one hand to put distance between the tube and your ear if necessary. 

Good luck 
and remember to use a good penetrating oil on your studs before trying to remove them. I recommend a brand called "P.B." "The fabulous parts blaster" it's in a white and yellow spray can with a bunch of writing all over it. Give it a try.


----------



## NissanD21 (Oct 25, 2005)

*engine noise*

its a heavy ticking sound now that i think of it, i just now filled it with 92 octane fuel and still its the same. and it seems to be in the rear drivers side ( manifold ) where the sound is coming from...the sound isnt very loud but definitly you can hear a heavy ticking sound from the rear of the motor towards to side of the manifold. I was thinking about taking it off. could it be a lifter? i know that when a rod goes out its a loud deep knocking, this is more of a loud annoying ticking sound. Since i owned the car it has not gotten any louder or quieter...so i dont expect my engine to blow soon. It just runs like it did brand new..just the loud ticking sound makes it sound like a P.O.S. http://photos.friendster.com/photos/10/51/19421501/18322442318683l.jpg

there is a link to see the picture of my engine...i circled the place where im experiencing the heavy ticking sound.....


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

Sounds like a manifold leak. Try the rubber hose trick before pulling the manifold to make sure. With 250k I'd say it's lived a good life and may have earned the right to die (the gasket, not the truck). also when you do have it off, inspect the manifold itself VERY closely for cracks as they seem to be rare but they do happen, sometimes in the weirdest places so check every square inch of it. also check the mating surface with a good strait edge to see if it has warped. you can probably get a "new" one at a junk yard for cheap, or have yours machined flat.


----------



## Juice (Oct 25, 2005)

Does it sound kind of like a chain sound? Mine 1994 pickup has been making that sound for at least 5 years. I've always meant to check into it more, but it just kept going and now I'm used to it. Sorry, that isn't much help.  Except maybe to relieve some worry.

My truck has about 202,000 miles.


----------



## TurboedMSP (Feb 14, 2005)

sounds like an exhaust leak to me too. Good luck


----------



## OBYWAN (Dec 6, 2004)

*knocking sound*

Just reaching for straws, but, I had a toyota pickup with a chain driven camshaft and when it went out (stretched) it made a real loud knocking sound. The Fronty has a chain driven camshaft too. Just a thought.
:cheers:


----------

